# [risolto] Card reader non funzionante dopo aggior. kernel

## pingoo

Ho aggiornato il kernel passando dal 3.4.9 al 3.8.6 utilizzando, anche se non è consigliato, il vecchio file di configurazione. Quando inserisco una scheda nell'apposito lettore non succede nulla col kernel più recente mentre continua a funzionare correttamente col kernel vecchio.

Ho provato ad indagare e modificare la configurazione del nuovo kernel, in particolare attivando alcune opzioni che prima non c'erano (tra le quali CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_PCI=Y) ma non è cambiato nulla e dmesg non da segnali sull'avvenuto inserimento della scheda.

```
lspci

03:00.1 SD Host controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

```

Qualche idea?Last edited by pingoo on Fri Apr 26, 2013 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

è successo anche a me. A quanto pare è un bug del kernel.

----------

## pingoo

Ottimo, risolto installando il 3.8.8, grazie! Ora devo solo ricordare quanto ho sporcato il file di configurazione...

----------

## fbcyborg

A me continua a non funzionare una cippa...   :Mad: 

Ho anche seguito questo wiki, specialmente l'ultimo paragrafo.

----------

## pierino_89

A me funzionava con il modulo rts_pstor, da quando l'hanno rimosso niente da fare.

Pensavo di attendere il 3.9 (dato che FINALMENTE dovrebbe risolvere anche i miei problemi di scheda audio), ma visto che ci siamo, cosa avete tentato?

Io ho aggiunto il nuovo modulo, ma a parte questo schifo nell'output di lspci non ho ottenuto nulla:

```
09:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Boh, sinceramente non riesco più a capire se è colpa mia che non ho configurato bene il kernel oppure no.

In particolare ho abilitato i seguenti moduli del kernel (riabilitati, visto che prima erano attivi e poi sono stati disattivati ad un upgrade del kernel):

```
Device Drivers  --->

   <*> MMC/SD/SDIO card support  --->

      <*>   MMC block device driver

      (8)     Number of minors per block device

      [*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts

      <*>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support

   SCSI device support  --->

      [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device
```

Inoltre, se inserisco una scheda di memoria nel ringbuffer non leggo assolutamente niente!!!

Credo anche io che la mancanza di rts_pstor sia la causa del fatto che non funzioni più nulla!

EDIT:

ho anche abilitato il seguente modulo ma nulla di fatto

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Multifunction device drivers  --->

      <*> Support for Realtek PCI-E card reader
```

Riferimento.

----------

## pierino_89

Ho appena installato il 3.9 e il problema sembra risolto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Appena installato il kernel 3.9.0 e non sembra risolto ancora nulla.   :Sad: 

pierino_89: puoi aiutarmi a capire se mi manca qualcosa nella conf del kernel?

----------

## pierino_89

Uhm, se cerco realtek vedo questi:

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_REALTEK_AUTOPM=y

CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_REALTEK_PCI=m

ma immagino che tu li abbia già abilitati tutti.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

a dire la verità non erano tutti compilati, anzi ecco com'era la situazione prima:

```
CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK_REALTEK_PCI is not set
```

Mentre ora la situazione è:

```
CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_REALTEK_AUTOPM=y

CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_PCI=y

CONFIG_MEMSTICK_REALTEK_PCI=y
```

Comunque ancora non funziona.

Quando inserisco una scheda di memoria compare questo.

Eppure la scheda di memoria non ha problemi e ne ho provata anche un'altra.

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a compilarli come modulo. Anche il driver generico (CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI).

----------

## fbcyborg

Niente da fare. 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ottengo sempre lo stesso risultato.

----------

